# Форум 1С > Общие вопросы по 1С - Предприятие > 1С - Предприятие 7.7 >  не могу распечатать новые формы счетов фактур

## eros2407

пожалуйста подскажите как исправить ошибки :при нажатии на печать СF1137 выскакивает ошибка-
Если Докум.ДатаДок >= глДатаПостановления451 <<?>>Тогда
{D:\ТОРГОВЛЯ НОВАЯ\EXTFORMS\PRNFORMS\SF1137.ERT(81)}: Переменная не определена (глДатаПостановления451)
БратьСуммыИзУчета = глБратьСуммыИзУчета<<?>>(Док  ум.ДатаДок, Докум.ДокОснование.КодОпер  ации);
{D:\ТОРГОВЛЯ НОВАЯ\EXTFORMS\PRNFORMS\SF1137.ERT(336)}: Функция не обнаружена (глБратьСуммыИзУчета)
БратьСуммыИзУчета = глБратьСуммыИзУчета<<?>>(Док  ум.ДатаДок);
{D:\ТОРГОВЛЯ НОВАЯ\EXTFORMS\PRNFORMS\SF1137.ERT(338)}: Функция не обнаружена (глБратьСуммыИзУчета)
помогите пожалуйста

----------


## zas2004

обновить релиз, судя по всему, торговли, если невозможно, то звать специалиста

----------

eros2407 (28.05.2012), FilippovaI (28.05.2012)

----------


## FilippovaI

Та де фигня,...:rolleyes:

----------

